# DSX and adding Height's and Wide's to a 7.2 setup



## 8specialk (Jan 5, 2011)

Ok, after doing some research on this forum and Ask Audyssey I think I figured it out. Now I just need all of you to tell me if I can do wides and heights?

http://www.audyssey.com/images/technology/DSX111.gif

For the front heights I measured from the middle seating location to the front of the room at 45 degrees and will put in-ceiling 15 degree angled speakers approximately 6.5 feet from the seating area 5.5 feet from the the front wall in the vaulted part of the 8 foot ceilings. 

The front wide in-wall speakers (same line as the LCR's so that the timbre will be matched.) will be placed at 60 degrees, but still in the same plane of the front LCR speakers, but 60 degrees actually hits the left and right side walls. The exact placement will be 6.5 feet from the front wall and 5.5 feet from the main listening position. 

Keep in mind the room is 16 feet wide, 18 feet long and has a vaulted 8 foot ceiling with a drop down box that is 7 feet high around the perimeter of the room. The originally planned speaker setup is 7.2 (LCR, Surr, Rears and 2 subs) + either heights or wides or possibly both. This is my chance to do this now, as drywall will be going up in a week.

Questions :dontknow:

1. Will wides and heights be properly utilized in this setup/placement for DSX in my home theatre?

2. Do these speakers need to be at a specific angle actually pointing to the listener or can the heights be flush with the ceiling and the wides be flush in the wall pointing out straight at each other? My concern is that the wides will cancel out my LCR's and not be effective.

3. The receiver I'm using is a Denon 4810ci in a 9.2 setup and has only the choice of heights or wides. Do I have to get a an amp to add either heights and wides? Is it worth it, or should I just choose one or the other.

Thanks,

John


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I think the height speakers will be fine, I will let someone with more experience discuss the width speakers and them facing each other.

From my limited experience you get one or the other but not both at the same time.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

if you are experimenting that's one thing, but I don't see the added value in heights and wides. To me it is requirements gold plating at it's best. But if you should face speakers toward the listening area ideally. Listening to the speaker off-axis will give you reduced tweeter. 

Tweeter Spec

On the first page the graph shows the response in front of the speaker and then 30 degrees off axis. You can see how your highs suffer when you don't aim the tweeter in your direction. 

If you are going to do this. Do it right or don't do it. Personally I doubt the merits of this technology right now.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I think if it's a now or never opportunity, you might as well wire in some speakers and give it a try. Worst case if you don't like the effect, you don't have to keep using them. At least this way you won't regret it down the road and start hacking up your nice new walls and trying to run cables.


----------

